# looking for some graphic work



## demonacres (Feb 25, 2013)

Hello im looking for someone to do some graphic for me.
Im looking for someone to make some tickets flyers for my 2015 season
Email me at [email protected]


----------



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

What's your budget?
How would the various items be reproduced? (Printed, photocopied, etc.)
Would they be done in color, black and white, grayscale, or...?


----------



## austin_specter (Jul 24, 2015)

Demon,

Are you looking for anything else other than tickets/flyers?


----------

